# information



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi there we are moving to cyprus this year and we want to know that we have an income of £1600 a month would this be enough to be able to rent and live on a month.The kids have xbox360,s and want to know if the internet is good enough to play them out there.Me and my wife have to have medication every day so is it easy to get medication and i have a war pension exsemption for medication and will i still be able to use it in cyprus.are vets expensive in cyprus as we will be bringing our dog.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi there we are moving to cyprus this year and we want to know that we have an income of £1600 a month would this be enough to be able to rent and live on a month.The kids have xbox360,s and want to know if the internet is good enough to play them out there.Me and my wife have to have medication every day so is it easy to get medication and i have a war pension exsemption for medication and will i still be able to use it in cyprus.are vets expensive in cyprus as we will be bringing our dog.


See the threads on cost of living - the consensus seems to be that cost of living is on the rise and that it is pretty tough for families to get by on one income. The current average salary is about 1400 Euros a month so you'll be above that at c1800 a month. Whether you'll be able to live comfortably on that depends on the size of the rent and how many kids you have, cars you run, whether you need services like private education etc. 

Vets are expensive (see threads also on precuations on bringing pets to Cyprus and living safely with them). I'm afraid I can't answer the question about xbox 360or medication excemptions - the internet seems fine though, I shouldn't think they'll be problems.

Good luck...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have two or more children and neither you or your wife will be working to supplement your income you will find it very hard to get by.
As Kimonas says the average salary here is 1400 per month but many people have a second job to make ends meet.
What age are your children? Would you be sending them to local schools or private schools?
Take a look at the sticky threads on schooling and cost of living.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi there we are moving to cyprus this year and we want to know that we have an income of £1600 a month would this be enough to be able to rent and live on a month.The kids have xbox360,s and want to know if the internet is good enough to play them out there.Me and my wife have to have medication every day so is it easy to get medication and i have a war pension exsemption for medication and will i still be able to use it in cyprus.are vets expensive in cyprus as we will be bringing our dog.


Hi Tony & Jayne,
Whether the internet is good enough for xboxes depends on where you will be living. If you will be living in Paphos, Limassol, Nicosia or Larnaca then the answer is probably yes. If you will be living in a remote village then they probably won't have ADSL.

As regards medication, if you have a War Pension you can apply for a certificate saying that the UK will meet your medical expenses. I think its the same form as I have, the E121 but I'm not sure. Normally you need to apply to the Pension Service but I'm not sure if they issue it or the War Pensioners Welfare Office. You will need to check with the Pensions Service. If you get an E121 then your dependants are entitled to one too. The medical care that you get with this form is from a state hospital or clinic and is the same as any Cypriot national would get. The Cyprus national health system is not as well funded as the UK national health and you will find that they prescribe the cheaper, older medications. That being said, I am more than happy with the care I am getting using this form.


----------



## MarkNo (Jan 18, 2010)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi there we are moving to cyprus this year and we want to know that we have an income of £1600 a month would this be enough to be able to rent and live on a month.The kids have xbox360,s and want to know if the internet is good enough to play them out there.Me and my wife have to have medication every day so is it easy to get medication and i have a war pension exsemption for medication and will i still be able to use it in cyprus.are vets expensive in cyprus as we will be bringing our dog.


Medication is readily available but it is unlikely that your war pension exemption will be valid here. I know of people receiving war pensions that are not taxable in the UK but they are taxable in Cyprus.

My son plays his Xbox 360 most days & has no problem - he plays XBox live too.

the other thing to bear in mind is that schooling is not free, unless you enroll kids in local Greek schools - I've not heard of any expat who has done that successfully.

I hope this helps.

Good Luck!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

MarkNo said:


> Medication is readily available but it is unlikely that your war pension exemption will be valid here. I know of people receiving war pensions that are not taxable in the UK but they are taxable in Cyprus.
> 
> My son plays his Xbox 360 most days & has no problem - he plays XBox live too.
> 
> ...


As you say, medication is readily available. You do have to pay to visit state doctors here. What you pay is means tested. With a war pension you probably wouldn't pay more than 2euros a visit and then the medication is free. Alternatively you could attend private doctors but I think I heard that they charge 25Euros just for a visit and then you pay for the medication on top. 

Yes but you have to remember that the tax threshold in the UK is a lot lower than the tax threshold of approx 20,000Euros per year here! You'd need an awfully big pension to end up paying tax here!

I don't know where you live but I know of quite a few people who have successfully enrolled their children in Greek Schools in the Larnaca area. Even small village schools will make provision for children who don't speak Greek... don't forget, its not only the Brits that move here and don't speak the language!


----------

